# Soft sump check valve (to take out the bang!)



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

I Have customer complaining about their current sump check valve. Which im going to first call in morning. Do soft close sump check valves work? I have not installed one. If so is there a brand i should pick up at supply house on way? Thanks Gardon


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Use this it works


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks thats the one at lowes, will grab one in the morning!


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Use this it works



Worked like a charm! Thanks! Happy customer!


----------

